# Antonio Brown  playing chess



## heavydeads83 (Sep 9, 2019)

Guess this dipshit is smarter than we all thought.  Played the raiders like a damn fiddle just to end up falling into the patriots lap smh.  Dude out here playing chess while everyone else is playing checkers.


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2019)

We'll take him, why not.


----------



## tinymk (Sep 9, 2019)

He’s garbage.   My opinion.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 9, 2019)

Raiders are a disaster.  Gruden is better off back in the booth.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 9, 2019)

AB either becomes a key piece to the Pats repeating...or they ship him out in 3 weeks.

The Pats embarrassed Pittsburgh last night without him.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2019)

he ll leave the NFL a rich man if doesn't piss money away


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 9, 2019)

I’m just happy to have Tom Brady as my fantasy QB with all those targets. I started Big Ben instead of him last night which was a mistake.


----------



## Trump (Sep 9, 2019)

It’s a gay sport anyway, everyone where’s padding


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> It’s a gay sport anyway, everyone where’s padding



Rooney flops like a fish.


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 9, 2019)

He did play the raiders


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 9, 2019)

heavydeads83 said:


> Guess this dipshit is smarter than we all thought.  Played the raiders like a damn fiddle just to end up falling into the patriots lap smh.  Dude out here playing chess while everyone else is playing checkers.



Ummm, nope.
He didnt play anyone, he's just a fool and a basket case.
He signed with the raiders for 50 million, 30 million of that guaranteed.
He signed with patriots for 1 year for 9 million guaranteed.
Enough said, but i'll add if and when he makes it a year with the pats they'll let him go and he's back at square one.

I say **** this d-bag, no one should sign him.
Its a ****king privilege to play in the nfl not a guaranteed right.


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 9, 2019)

So Tom Brady has offered AB to come live with him.  Better watch that guy!  He'll be cutting lines on Gisele's dining room table and sniffing her panties....:32 (20): That part me too.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> It’s a gay sport anyway, everyone where’s padding



Strap on a helmet and go find out how gay it is...


----------



## Seeker (Sep 9, 2019)

those damn Patriots. ugh. anyone notice their 1st half schedule? lol might as well just give it to them on a platter


----------



## Trump (Sep 9, 2019)

Or don’t strap one on and play rugby far less gay



DieYoungStrong said:


> Strap on a helmet and go find out how gay it is...


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2019)

Seeker said:


> those damn Patriots. ugh. anyone notice their 1st half schedule? lol might as well just give it to them on a platter



Don't even think the Pats leave their own time zone this year.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 9, 2019)

Go patriots!!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 9, 2019)

Fuk the Patriots. No unity fuks. Something definitely going on behind the scenes there..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> Or don’t strap one on and play rugby far less gay



Done both actually. Not much rugby but played a bit on a club team. I like rugby and it's tough as hell. Weird as hell, but tough as hell.

It doesn't compare to the collisions in american football. Ask anyone who's played both. It just doesn't compare.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 9, 2019)

Seeker said:


> those damn Patriots. ugh. anyone notice their 1st half schedule? lol might as well just give it to them on a platter





CJ275 said:


> Don't even think the Pats leave their own time zone this year.





Seeker said:


> Fuk the Patriots. No unity fuks. Something definitely going on behind the scenes there..



Yes yes yes

The NFL really rigs the thing so the Patriots go to the super bowl every other year for 20 years. Great way for the league to make money. Have one good team.

Do you jabronies realize how much sense that doesn't make? The NFL and anyone outside New England hates what the Patriots are doing.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2019)

the pats will be contenders this year......Hopefully Kansas City, Philly, etc will be there to give them a game.  

Baltimore looked very good yesterday as well.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 9, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yes yes yes
> 
> The NFL really rigs the thing so the Patriots go to the super bowl every other year for 20 years. Great way for the league to make money. Have one good team.
> 
> Do you jabronies realize how much sense that doesn't make? The NFL and anyone outside New England hates what the Patriots are doing.




Lol whos talkinq about the NFL? I'm referring to the team called the no unity fuking Patriots who don't give a shit that this player was a problem wirh the EAgles, now a problem with the Raiders showing a complete disrespect for management and leadership. yeah go  ahead and reward the assholes behavior by signing him literally the day after.  Like the papers were already drawn up! Oh and let's offer him a place to stay too while we're at it. This is why idiots continue to get away with being idiots.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 9, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Lol whos talkinq about the NFL? I'm referring to the team called the no unity fuking Patriots who don't give a shit that this player was a problem wirh the EAgles, now a problem with the Raiders showing a complete disrespect for management and leadership. yeah go  ahead and reward the assholes behavior by signing him literally the day after.  Like the papers were already drawn up! Oh and let's offer him a place to stay too while we're at it. This is why idiots continue to get away with being idiots.



yes because pro sports are all about morals and role models and men of high character lmao.

I'm sure you never cheered for LT or Dave Meggett when they were Giants because they weren't good people.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 9, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> yes because pro sports are all about morals and role models and men of high character lmao.
> 
> I'm sure you never cheered for LT or Dave Meggett when they were Giants because they weren't good people.




Stop makimg excuses. You know I'm right.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2019)

I wanna sniff her panties too


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2019)

I never heard of this kunt .. but I do remember when New Jersey kicked the pats asses right back to Boston


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 9, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Stop makimg excuses. You know I'm right.



You're not right. You're geriatric, cranky, and the Giants stink so you're extra salty. 

It's the NFL. 4 other teams had interest. He came here because he wants to play with Brady. 

If you think no other team would take him and ended up in NE, I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## amalka (Sep 9, 2019)

You're saying that collisions in American football are harder right?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 9, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You're not right. You're geriatric, cranky, and the Giants stink so you're extra salty.
> 
> It's the NFL. 4 other teams had interest. He came here because he wants to play with Brady.
> 
> If you think no other team would take him and ended up in NE, I have a bridge to sell you.



lol stop bringing the giants into this. We will always have bragging rights that we kicked Brady's ass twice in the big game.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2019)

Not once but twice


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2019)

When it counted too


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 9, 2019)

amalka said:


> You're saying that collisions in American football are harder right?



Yup. I am. And harder then Hockey too.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 9, 2019)

It's just a matter of time before he shows his ass in New England. The Patriots never have the same gameplan, and Brady rarely targets the same target week in and week out. 

He's going to create havoc for opposing coordinators, but he definitely won't be getting the touches he got in Pittsburgh. 

Curious to see how Belichick deals with that when it happens.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 10, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> It's just a matter of time before he shows his ass in New England. The Patriots never have the same gameplan, and Brady rarely targets the same target week in and week out.
> 
> He's going to create havoc for opposing coordinators, but he definitely won't be getting the touches he got in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Curious to see how Belichick deals with that when it happens.



he ships him out. He won’t hang here long if he becomes a distraction


----------



## The Tater (Sep 10, 2019)

Hopefully someone tears his fooking leg off so he has plenty of time to post bullshit to social media.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 10, 2019)

There were others in line to get his services.....When u r a free agent u get to pick who to work for rather than a draft or trade when u dont get to pick who to work for.



Seeker said:


> Lol whos talkinq about the NFL? I'm referring to the team called the no unity fuking Patriots who don't give a shit that this player was a problem wirh the EAgles, now a problem with the Raiders showing a complete disrespect for management and leadership. yeah go  ahead and reward the assholes behavior by signing him literally the day after.  Like the papers were already drawn up! Oh and let's offer him a place to stay too while we're at it. This is why idiots continue to get away with being idiots.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 10, 2019)

If this Pat's team stays healthy the rest of the league is fukked


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 10, 2019)

This whole thing goes to show that when you cut down to it - Kapernick just isn’t that good. 

If he was a team would pick him up no matter what kind of baggage he brings with him.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 10, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> There were others in line to get his services.....When u r a free agent u get to pick who to work for rather than a draft or trade when u dont get to pick who to work for.



excuse me , I'm very familiar with football, free agency and the draft. this isn't about any of that. But thank you for the lesson anyway.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 10, 2019)

Yaya said:


> If this Pat's team stays healthy the rest of the league is fukked



well I wouldn't count out the Cowboys. have you seen their roster? pretty impressive


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2019)

Pats   19-0


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> excuse me , I'm very familiar with football, free agency and the draft. this isn't about any of that. But thank you for the lesson anyway.



Y u got 2 b a dick about it?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 10, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Y u got 2 b a dick about it?




Because  you love my dick?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> yes because pro sports are all about morals and role models and men of high character lmao.
> 
> I'm sure you never cheered for LT or Dave Meggett when they were Giants because they weren't good people.


what did megget do?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2019)

I was a mark bavaro fan..But my all time favorite was hershel walker


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2019)

In my heavy drug days i would have loved to smoke crack with LT and then go get some hookers


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 10, 2019)

Not sure if I buy the notion that AB's evil, master plan all along was to end-up in NE. Yea, he made a royal c#nt of himself before ever stepping onto the field in Oakland and thats not unprecedented (see Steelers, Pittsburgh) but the economics of the deal he lost in Oakland vs the deal he signed in NE don't suggest he was pulling everyone's strings all along. I tend to think he really is that narcissistic and didn't respect Oakland as a franchise - he simply thought they needed him more than he needed them - and found out that every team has its limits. 

Ending up in NE on what amounts to a 'Try before you Buy' contract is a great outcome - for the Patriots. They get to see a) If he'll f#ck about with them the way he did with his prior two teams and b) If they actually need him enough to deal with his locker room and off-field distractions, should they arise. They have a history of getting great value out of troubled players (see Dillon, Corey and Moss, Randy). 

I just don't see anything in either AB or his agent to suggest this was their plan all along. I think AB realized he'd crossed a line when he went after Oakland's GM and chose to self-destruct on social media simply as a way of getting out of the situation - not necessarily of completing his epic "hero's journey" from Pittsburgh to NE.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> what did megget do?



Hes another rapist woman beater. Used to love him when I was a kid. 

To think i had lunch with him at a football camp on Long Island when I was a kid haha. 

My whole point is that while there have been some pro athletes who are real role models over the years - joe DiMaggio, Ted Williams, Johnny Unitas, Roger Staubach - there have always always always been superstars in pro sports who are bad people off the field. 

The media used to just cover for them in the old days. Then they were slowly exposed in the 90s/early 2000s, and now there’s nowhere to hide with camera phones, social media, and 24/7 news cycle. 

If a player in any sport is talented enough, somebody is going to roll the dice and take a chance on him. 

Its like a bell curve type a deal where a team decides if the talent is worth the headache and baggage.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I was a mark bavaro fan..But my all time favorite was hershel walker



Mark Bavaro was the original Rob Gronkowski. He was one of those guys who was way ahead of his time. 

To bad all the injuries shortened his career so much.


----------



## Lizard King (Sep 10, 2019)

Maybe he can help Gordon get suspended indefinitely for the 7th time just to play again in 6 to 8 games.  Steelers avoided trading AB to the Pat's for a #1 draft pic and AB wasn't happy he got sent to the Raiders, still a POS douchebag move on his part and even dumber on the Raider's part losing 2 draft picks for nothing.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 11, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> Maybe he can help Gordon get suspended indefinitely for the 7th time just to play again in 6 to 8 games.  Steelers avoided trading AB to the Pat's for a #1 draft pic and AB wasn't happy he got sent to the Raiders, still a POS douchebag move on his part and even dumber on the Raider's part losing 2 draft picks for nothing.




The Steelers problem wasn’t AB. It’s Tomlin. Terrible terrible terrible coach.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 11, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> The Steelers problem wasn’t AB. It’s Tomlin. Terrible terrible terrible coach.



Dont say that they might call u a racist


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 11, 2019)

Now he’s being accused of rape.  It’s all over the net.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 11, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Ummm, nope.
> He didnt play anyone, he's just a fool and a basket case.
> He signed with the raiders for 50 million, 30 million of that guaranteed.
> He signed with patriots for 1 year for 9 million guaranteed.
> ...




Ummm...  ever cross your mind he was after a super bowl ring instead of the money?  Who the **** knows.  He’s a punk bitch either way.


----------



## Lizard King (Sep 11, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> The Steelers problem wasn’t AB. It’s Tomlin. Terrible terrible terrible coach.


Where did I say the Steelers problem was AB?

Enjoy this week in the press AB.....

[h=1]Report: Antonio Brown accused of raping his former trainer[/h]https://www.yahoo.com/sports/report...d-of-raping-his-former-trainer-003725076.html


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 11, 2019)

She wasnt even cute.....



Lizard King said:


> Where did I say the Steelers problem was AB?
> 
> Enjoy this week in the press AB.....
> 
> ...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 11, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> Where did I say the Steelers problem was AB?
> 
> Enjoy this week in the press AB.....
> 
> ...



I guess he won’t be living with Brady anymore.


----------



## Lizard King (Sep 11, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I guess he won’t be living with Brady anymore.


You never know who likes a little cuddle struggle....................Brady.................lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 11, 2019)

Had this report of rape came out a few days earlier he wouldnt be a Patriot today.....


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 11, 2019)

heavydeads83 said:


> Ummm...  ever cross your mind he was after a super bowl ring instead of the money?  Who the **** knows.  He’s a punk bitch either way.



Nope.
I do agree he's a punk bitch though.
If I was a team mate i'd have publicly called him out a long time ago. I dont go for this nonsense.
STFU and play.


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 11, 2019)

This fkr stood behind her and jerked off on the her back while they watched a church service online....WTF??


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 11, 2019)

Thats HOTTTT



Dog-guy said:


> This fkr stood behind her and jerked off on the her back while they watched a church service online....WTF??


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 11, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Thats HOTTTT



Lol!  Yeah if your a crack head rapist.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 11, 2019)

Jerking off is rape?  Crap I should turn myself in as I jerk off on the daily.....


----------



## Yaya (Sep 11, 2019)

Shes looking for money.. she should of reported it after the 1st jerkoff on the back while she didnt know until the load hit session


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 11, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Shes looking for money.. she should of reported it after the 1st jerkoff on the back while she didnt know until the load hit session



Always about the dolla bill!  She's had that in her back pocket along with his DNA sample.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 12, 2019)

All of this over him skeeting on her back to Joel Osteen.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 12, 2019)

why her back and not her face?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 20, 2019)

Patriots release AB. Dude is a complete idiot


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 20, 2019)

Yup.
His career is done now, nobodys gonna take him with all the issues we've heard about and the ones that we havent heard about.

Fuk him with a capital F.


#buffoon
#moron
#spoiled
#douchebag


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 20, 2019)

He also supposedly sent her threatening texts when she first came public....moron.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 20, 2019)

I still never heard of him before


----------



## Yaya (Sep 20, 2019)

Pat's still winning the superbowl


----------



## Seeker (Sep 20, 2019)

Well when refs tells defenders to back off Brady. Wtf is up with that? Run that fuker over


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 24, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Pat's still winning the superbowl


 Kansas City looks pretty scary dude.  I’ve never seen anything like Patrick Mahomes man,  real talk.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2019)

heavydeads83 said:


> Kansas City looks pretty scary dude.  I’ve never seen anything like Patrick Mahomes man,  real talk.



A lot of this will be answerd on December 8th


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 26, 2019)

That f****er as threw 10 touchdowns and no interceptions already dude..


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 26, 2019)

heavydeads83 said:


> That f****er as threw 10 touchdowns and no interceptions already dude..



If Mahomes can continue on this way....He ll go down as the best in history.  

No one else sat 1yr and came in and played as good as he has.  If his progression continues on, Ill bet whatever on the superbowl for them.  

Brady is incredible, but remember when he was out the one year, Matt Cassel took them 11-5.  His achievements are partially Belicheck tied.  

Jared Golff and the Rams could compete for the top spot, but i do not think Jared is as good of a QB as Mahomes.  His coach isnt as experienced, the rest of the offensive, etc

So while the pats are always right on top for winning it all, this year might be the spark of change for the young QB's winning titles.  

As Yaya said tho, time will tell come 12/8...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 29, 2019)

Agreed, dude.  I’m honestly not sure I’ve ever seen anything like Mahomes.  I’ve seen that dude throw side arm balls with his non throwing arm.  Crazy.


----------

